# The Maniacs (Arygos) suchen Leute ab 18!



## Andre Löhr (11. Mai 2008)

Hi Ihr da draußen.

Seit Ihr 18 Jahre alt? (weiblich 16) :-D Und sucht nee ruihge Gilde,wo des Real Life im vordergrund steht?Eine Gilde die Trotzdem Dungeons und Raid´s besucht?Dann bewirbt euch auf unserer Homepage (Forum) www.the-maniacs.de.ms oder Schreibt mich (Asgai) im Spiel einfach an.



*The Maniacs (Die Verrückten)*

-25 % Frauen anteil. :-D
-Gilde ab 18 Jahren (meist 25-45)
-130 Mitglieder (25 Twinks der Rest Spieler)
-Noch eine sehr NEUE Gilde,die grade anfängt zu Raiden bzw.Karazhan fast Clear hat. (Fortschritt = mit ruhe und gedult,ohne stress und pflicht.)
-REAl LIFE geht vor.

PSas Konzept;Wohlfühlen und sich Erwachsen benehmen.! ;-) *HUST*

Mfg Asgai >>> "Alles kann nix muss!" <<<


----------



## Andre Löhr (13. Mai 2008)

PUSH


----------



## Flipsy (15. Mai 2008)

Krass


----------



## laenee (16. Mai 2008)

Für Frauen/Mädchensuche solltet ihr es in speziellen Kontaktforen versuchen


----------

